# Looking for halt.c file



## octix (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I cannot find source for "halt" app from /sbin. It's not in /usr/src/sbin 

Is there any reason not to be there?

Or I'm missing something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a hardlink to *reboot*


```
dice@molly:~>ls -il /sbin/halt
33064 -r-xr-xr-x  4 root  wheel  6848 Feb 10 12:26 /sbin/halt
dice@molly:~>ls -il /sbin/reboot
33064 -r-xr-xr-x  4 root  wheel  6848 Feb 10 12:26 /sbin/reboot
```


----------



## octix (Mar 4, 2009)

would never thought about that, as I looked into shutdown.c which uses halt app, interesting approach.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2009)

octix said:
			
		

> would never thought about that, as I looked into shutdown.c which uses halt app, interesting approach.



I had to look it up 

My first thought was it was hardlinked to shutdown (seemed obvious :e ).
But a quick *man halt* told me which one it was in the NAME section, ls -i did the rest :stud


----------

